# if you like good riff-rock...



## Shifting (Aug 15, 2002)

you owe it to yourself to check out my band.

we just finished our demo, and we're now totally focused on getting some shows in the Boulder/Denver area, ASAP.

i realize that most of the posters here won't be interested in us, but i thought i'd start this thread, just for the hell of it.

if anyone does listen to us, i'd appreciate any praise/criticism. 

btw this is the first and only thread i've ever started here!  sadly it's only to pimp my own sh*t.  i apologize in advance, i'm not the type to toot my own horn, but i just couldn't resist.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 15, 2002)

I think the song "SLAP ME PAPPY" is pretty good, but I thought that the drumming was off in some places. The only places where the drums were off was when the drummer did silent things like lightly tapping on the cymbals. It just seemed a little off. Besides that I thought that the guitar and bass were great.


----------



## Trip (Aug 15, 2002)

I liked it.


----------



## Shifting (Aug 16, 2002)

i appreciate your replies. 

Ed, sorry for my profanity.  i'll be more careful bout that in the future. 

wdw_: actually i am the drummer.  haha.  you're right though.  i know i messed up in the very beginning.  i'm more careful about that these days.  and ultimately, this is just our demo, we're not too worried about total perfection.  glad you like the song. 

Trip: thanks man! 


so doesn't anyone else here like heavy, Sabbath-style rock?


----------



## edX (Aug 16, 2002)

does liking Ozzy count? i never was much of a Sabbath fan. i prefer Deep Purple, Dio, well... pretty much all heavy metal but Sabbath up to Metalica. something got lost after that. 

but glad to see somebody is still trying to make real metal work again. just don't forget "metal kids rust"


----------



## Shifting (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *does liking Ozzy count? i never was much of a Sabbath fan. i prefer Deep Purple, Dio, well... pretty much all heavy metal but Sabbath up to Metalica. something got lost after that.
> 
> but glad to see somebody is still trying to make real metal work again. just don't forget "metal kids rust"  *



totally man!  i myself am an Ozzy fan, along with DP and Dio and all the rest...of course Sabbath too, if it wasn't for Sabbath i wouldn't even be playing music right now..  now that doesn't all really apply to our music, but i am a fellow fan, i now have a sense of what music you dig, and that's cool by me. 

did you listen to us?  you should, i'd really appreciate your opinion, Ed.


----------



## Trip (Aug 16, 2002)

Shifting: Last night I decided to try out your music when I'm at my greatest. (  ) So I listened to your music while I lifted weights and it turns out your music is perfect for that type of thing, well for me at least. So I was wondering if you had any more demo music you could put online or something? If so I'd love to hear it!!!


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 16, 2002)

I like Ozzy, but I *HATE* Metalica!!!!!!!

My favorite band is System of a Down.

SOAD rules!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edX (Aug 16, 2002)

shifting - niiice!! i finally had time to listen and i loved the instrumentals. hard heavy rok intrumentals are great. you lost me when the singing started. not only could i not understand the words, the vocals covered up the music which i was totally enjoying. 

that's just the opinion of a 45 yo metal head though. what do i know about what your generation likes? not much i admit as not much new stuff appeals to me.and either because the music is too thrash (not your problem) or the vocals suck (no disclaimer here, sorry, nothing personal. consider it constructive criticism or just an old fart's opinion - i'll gladly edit this comment out if you wish) 

keep in mind that i used to be a music critic back in the days when Whitesnake, Ratt, Queeensryche, etc. were hot. I once had a reader come up to me and say how much i helped him in choosing music. If i didn't like it, then he knew he would love it. 

but yea, thanks for sharing with us. i really liked the music. 

oh and.... you're brendan, right? nice mutton chops.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 18, 2002)

I too lost interest when the singing started.


----------



## Shifting (Aug 19, 2002)

Trip:  funny you'd mention lifting.  a friend of my guitar player lifts, and i made a mix cd for him a few weeks ago.  i included some of our older demos (music that pre-dates our current demo by at least a year) and he was totally into it.  so i guess we really are good lifting music.   as for other songs, we're only gonna release the one tune on our site.  but......i'll send you a PM as soon as i finish this post.

wdw_: SOAD does rule.  those guys are just so amazingly talented, it's insane.

Ed: i really do appreciate your reply.  yes i am Brendan, how did you guess?  thanks, the ladies love the chops...   it's all a part of the rockstar attitude.  anyways, i totally see where you're coming from.  rock music has changed a lot since the late 70's/80's.  i myself like some of the newer stuff, but i agree that most of it is garbage.

you guys are killing me! :lol:  IMO the singing in Slap Me Pappy is the best part.  ya know, i bet it's the fact that you can't figure out the lyrics.  because for a long time i couldn't, either.  i just love that song to death, but i'm in the band, that's a given.  so i tell you what, i'll attach the lyrics, and you guys give it another chance, please?  once you know what he's saying it just makes the song that much better.

hmm, i prolly can't attach a .rtf here, huh?  what kind of mac board is this?   sorry, bad joke, i'll just zip it.


one last thing, i updated our site and posted the art for our demo, go check it out!


----------



## edX (Aug 19, 2002)

Brendan- yo're the only one without a guitar showing in the pic. the one guy's guitar is barely there, but perceptable from his posture if nothing else. plus your head is slightly lifted - a drummer type posture (i've spent way too much of my life hanging around musicians )

i really wasn't commenting on the lyrics. i meant the vocal quality. drummers don't normally sing lead so i figure i wasn't insulting you when i say "the singer sucks". sorry,  i just don't like the sound of his voice. too flat - no range. and you really can't understand the words which makes them pointless. they're not bad once you read them. now we know where your sig comes from.  (and if by chance it is you, i can only say i don't mean to hurt your feelings. you asked for an honest opinion so i gave you one.)

you should be impressed we all liked the music, since that's more of you!! (as far as the girls go - all i can say is "safe sex". not everything goes away with a shot of penicilin.

but yea, share more of your music with us anytime.


----------



## Shifting (Aug 19, 2002)

you'd make a good detective, Ed. 

yes, now you know where my sig comes from.  ok, once again, i totally see where you're coming from.  all i can say about the vocals is, fair enough.  Harry sings.  i agree he's not perfect, but we think he's good enough for us.

oh, i'm totally pleased that i even found a few people here that are into our music.  i'm not taking any of this for granted, no way.  we love all our fans. 

as for the girls, you're too right.  that's all i can say while keeping this rated G.  speaking of which, i have to go, i have to call one of those girls, haha.  thanx again for your input Ed.


----------



## Trip (Aug 19, 2002)

Shifting: I've been thinking and since I've completed (basically) all work on my website that I could help you guys out with your website and your logo. Of course we could come to some agreement, if you need/want the help that is.

Contact me on iChat (AIM) if you can: TannerUC


----------



## Trip (Aug 19, 2002)

I pulled some samples out of a hat, tell me what you think:

http://www.TannerSite.com/Blackout/CD-Front.jpg
http://www.TannerSite.com/Blackout/CD-Back.jpg
http://www.TannerSite.com/Blackout/CD-Logo.jpg

And of-course the "Copy" text will not show up in the final product. 
Just some idea's..


----------



## Shifting (Aug 20, 2002)

Trip, replied to your PM.

anyways, wow, you did some nice work there!  but i have to honestly say:
a) we basically do our own design.
b) i dunno how much your designs fit us, if you know what i mean.  that looks more fitting to a grunge band...

not to say that your work is bad by any means, or that we would never consider having others design for us.  i just mean that in the meantime we're happy with what we've done so far.  i uploaded demo cover & flyer images to our site, if you haven't seen those yet.

but i'll show my bandmates these designs you've worked up tomorrow, and see what they think, alright? 

speaking of our site, what's wrong with it?!   i know it's very basic, but i think it covers all the bases in a single page.  actually, i'm working on a multi-page site now, it's nearly done.  that should hopefully go online before our show on the 28th, so sometime in the next week i guess.


----------



## cabbage (Aug 21, 2002)

it sounds like CoC


----------



## Shifting (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cabbage _
> *it sounds like CoC *



Corrosion Of Conformity?  i'll take that as a compliment, thank you. 

Trip: just wanted to let you know, i did show my bandmates your designs yesterday.  they totally agreed with me, you do great work, but it's just not representitive of us.  i think that only someone intimately familiar with us could do our designs.  so for the time being, we'll do our own design work.  but we do totally appreciate you taking the time to work something up for us, thank you man!


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2002)

Shifting: I'm only trying to help you guys out.  Thanks for the comments, and I can't wait to hear more!!!


----------



## cabbage (Aug 23, 2002)

What do you think of this song?  It's just a ruff mix, the vocals have to worked on a little more and personally i still think it needs a short solo somewhere.

http://www.jimmieschickenshack.net/killme.mp3


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shifting _
> *speaking of our site, what's wrong with it?!   i know it's very basic, but i think it covers all the bases in a single page.*



it needs more of a graphical interface (aka buttons) people just love buttons (i don't know why  )


----------



## Shifting (Aug 25, 2002)

Trip: and we totally appreciate it, believe me.   anyway, you never replied to my last pm, so i assume the address you sent me is correct?  it just seemed too long to me....i just want to make sure you actually get our demo.

cabbage: that link didn't work. 

JetosX: haha, perhaps you're right.  i'm just finishing up a new multi-page site design now, but sorry to disappoint, still no buttons.


----------



## cabbage (Aug 25, 2002)

http://www.jimmieschickenshack.net/audio

it's the one called Out Of Sight
i had the wrong title earlier


----------



## Shifting (Aug 26, 2002)

cabbage: alright.  it's the file called Cloak19-OutOfSight.mp3, correct?  is that your band?

anyways, i'm listening to it now, here's some comments:

- nice recording.  i know you said it's rough, but it sounds pretty polished to me, except maybe the drums.  not in playing quality, but just sound, they seem to be mostly panned to the right.
- you also mentioned that the vox need work....how so?  they sound well produced and good to me.
- i don't really see a solo in there, myself.  the song works well without one, that's my opinion.
- this track really reminded me of this great band i'm friends with from North Dakota, they're called Meddle.  this song sounds a lot like them, actually.  and they rule.  so this song rules too.
- all in all i think this song is pretty damn good as it is.  makes a decent demo, at the very least.


----------

